# Lire vidéos icloud sur iOS



## warsonusa (10 Juin 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Ceci est mon premier vrai message et j'espère ne pas créer de doublon (en tout cas je n'ai pas encore trouvé de solution à mon problème).

Actuellement j'utilise OneDrive avec 1To de stockage où je range tout : musique, photos, document et vidéos.

Sur mes devices iOS, j'utilise donc Groove pour écouter ma musique, l'appli OneDrive pour les photos, Office pour les documents et VLC pour les vidéos.

Le matin, je télécharge depuis VLC sur mon iPhone une ou deux vidéos pour les regarder en mode hors ligne dans les transports et le soir je les supprime de l'iPhone. Elles restent donc dans le cloud.

Je réfléchis aujourd'hui à ne pas renouveler mon abonnement OneDrive et prendre un abonnement iCloud.

Pour la musique, pas de soucis, je prendrai iTunes Match ou Apple Music. Pour les photos et les documents, les services Apple feront l'affaire (j'imagine.. J'ai raison ?). Mais qu'en est-il des vidéos ?

En effet, je ne trouve pas comment lire en hors ligne sur iOS des vidéos stockées sur iCloud ? Je n'y arrive pas avec VLC ni avec Vidéo. J'ai fait un test avec une vidéo depuis l'application iCloud Drive où j'ai réussi à la lire en streaming et à la télécharger sur l'iPhone. Mais une fois visionnée en hors ligne sur l'iPhone, comment je peux supprimer la vidéo de l'appareil sans la supprimer du cloud ?

En gros quelles solutions existent pour ce cas de figure ?

J'aimerai éviter de devoir télécharger depuis iTunes pour ensuite l'avoir en local sur iPhone et refaire cela tous les jours.

Merci de votre aide !


----------

